
Web Design 3.0 - skilled
https://medium.com/nicepage-design/web-design-3-0-when-your-web-design-really-matters-b060659a9cf5
======
julian88888888
This is spam

~~~
skilled
I think you are referring to the author plugging his product at the end? Other
than that, I see it as a valuable -- and valid! -- article.

